# Fairfield Glade in March?



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Never been to this area before but thinking about it for a mid-March visit.  Can someone tell me any good (or bad) reasons to visit this area?  Good choice?

I'm sure we'd love the golf, indoor tennis, and hiking opportunities and would love to hear any feedback about those activities.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 22, 2015)

when we were still teaching, we went many times in March for our spring break.   We enjoyed the golf, and going to some state parks, and discovering the very pretty area.   we always enjoyed it,, and tried to buy a week 12 or 13 resale to no avail, lucky for us.  at that time, the units were very nice, and there are 5 golf courses to enjoy, and make sure if you are planning to play, you find out how to make the advance reservations.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> when we were still teaching, we went many times in March for our spring break.   We enjoyed the golf, and going to some state parks, and discovering the very pretty area.   we always enjoyed it,, and tried to buy a week 12 or 13 resale to no avail, lucky for us.  at that time, the units were very nice, and there are 5 golf courses to enjoy, and make sure if you are planning to play, you find out how to make the advance reservations.



Thanks for the quick reply.  Do you know the difference between the 2BR units that sleep 6 vs. 8?  Is one unit type better than the other?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 22, 2015)

I know there are big differences, but I have forgotten them.  they are dispersed throughout a residential neighborhood.   I know i liked some better than others, I did not like the one that was kind of a tri level, but my memoy of the correct designation is gone.


----------



## bobgolf (Jan 22, 2015)

There are four golf courses within the development. The premier course is Heatherhurst and is a 4 star course by Golf Digest.  Fairfield Glade is a retirement community with a very large fitness center for Wyndham users.  I don't know about an indoor tennis facility. 
I visited in early April 2014 and 2013. The weather was mild both years. You need a car and Coralville is  about 10 miles away has every thing you need. The road from the interstate to FG has places to eat but nothing spectacular. I had a 2 bedroom non deluxe that was on two levels in 2014. It is a very quiet resort since alll the Wyndham properties are like duplexes. There are several communities within FG and each one seems to have different layouts. Our first visit was in 2013 and it was a one bedroom deluxe and very spacious and well appointed. I will probably stop again this year for three days  as a stop over from Myrtle Beach going to Illinois.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info bobgolf.  I called to ask and the lady I talked to mentioned that the units that sleep 6 contain a real fire place.  The units that sleep 8 do not and are basically lockoffs with a door between the halves.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 25, 2015)

Just be aware that you may have marvelous weather in March or you could be snowed in for a time. Fairfield Glade is on the plateau, so they get wintry weather even when we don't get much down in the valleys. Bad weather usually doesn't last long, but we don't do much for the roads when it snows, nor do we drive very well in snow.

Check out the shows at the Cumberland County Playhouse, a terrific theatre, and drive up to Big South Fork and/or Falls Creek Falls if you like the outdoors. It's a great area.

Sheila


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 25, 2015)

sfwilshire said:


> Check out the shows at the Cumberland County Playhouse, a terrific theatre, and drive up to Big South Fork and/or Falls Creek Falls if you like the outdoors. It's a great area.
> 
> Sheila



Perfect!  Thank you!


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 25, 2015)

this brought back a memory.   One year we drove to about two hours away on a Saturday, for a Sunday checkin.   We stayed in a motel, and went to church on Saturday night, a nice little church.  they had a spaghetti dinner that night, we decided to stick around, and then they had bingo.    we won a $5 gas certificate, then the next morning we drove the rest of the way to Fairfield Glade.   I think we had already booked a Sunday afternoon teetime there.   I don't know if they still have the Sam Snead course, I remember it being a putting nightmare.  there was also a course that we could play some of the years, and then it went totally private.  the good old days!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2015)

We stayed at the Glades during the time of the World Fair  was in Knoxville,  TN. This was an awesome resort resort with every amenities on site.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 29, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> We stayed at the Glades during the time of the World Fair  was in Knoxville,  TN. This was an awesome resort resort with every amenities on site.



1982 was a very good year!


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bobgolf, it's "Crossville, the Golf Capitol of Tennesse", not "Coralville". 

In addition to the courses at FFG there is the Bear Trace (Nicklaus) course at the state park and another big course at Lake Tansi Village.

In addition to the playhouse there is now a dinner theater at the Crossville Outlet Center which also has a very large model railroad exhibit.

Spring seems to arrive sometime during March, but it's never certain when that will happen.  Winters seem to be colder in Tennessee nowadays.  If you can't golf, there is always mega-shopping at Turkey Creek in Knoxville about an hour away. Many people who visit FFG also wind up house hunting when they realize Crossville is rated the number one budget retirement community in the U.S. (by Where to Retire Magazine).


----------



## bobgolf (Feb 1, 2015)

hvsteve1
Thanks for the correction on Crossville. No wonder I had trouble finding it the first time. I played with a local at FG who  told me  the Bear Trace course at the state park is also a Golf Digest rated course. He rates it about the same as  Heatherhurst. I plan on playing it this year.


----------



## eschjw (Feb 1, 2015)

As was said previously, the weather in March may be hit or miss, but there is still a lot to do in the area. The Cumberland County Playhouse puts on high quality productions. I have played tennis in the indoor tennis center and on most of the golf courses. There is an indoor pool at the resort and the 2 bedroom (slept 6) that I stayed in had a large jacuzzi. This is a spread out type of resort community and a car is required.

March weather averages 
https://weatherspark.com/averages/29980/3/Crossville-Tennessee-United-States
What is playing at the Cumberland Playhouse?
http://www.ccplayhouse.com/
Golf at the Glade
http://www.fairfieldglade.cc/golf/calendar.aspx


----------



## Rose (Feb 5, 2015)

*Fairfield Glade in March*

Hi Ace I f you have a lagrge  grup I would recommend getting a double shar Aand B side We own at Stonecastle Place It is nice ans is a double share If itis  four you could do with Kensington Wood , or a two Bedroom in Laurel RidgeIf it is just two of yoy go for oa one bedroom but get an A side It is roomier and has the hot tub We splurged once and got a three beDroom 
 Shopping is in Crossvile though there is a nce newer market o Peavine Rd \  tHE pLAYHOUSE IS GREAT pIGEON fORE IS ONLY A COUPLE OF HOURS AWAY tHE gLADE RNS TRIPS SEVERAL TIMES A WEEK TO DIFFERENT PLACES AND THE NEW HEALTH CLUB IS NICE sorry about the caps Rose 25 year owner
Oh they do pontoon boat trip on one of the largest lakes to see the very pricy houses It is a lovely hour plus


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 5, 2015)

after reading Rose's post, I remember the names of the places we stayed, but not able to put one with the other.   It is a nice place if the weather cooperates. We met someone at a timeshare in Maggie Valley.   then again at Christmas Mountain Village.   They went to Fairfield Glade, loved it, bought a lot and built a house and moved there from Texas.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 8, 2015)

hvsteve1 said:


> In addition to the playhouse there is now a dinner theater at the Crossville Outlet Center which also has a very large model railroad exhibit.
> 
> there is always mega-shopping at Turkey Creek in Knoxville about an hour away.



I haven't stopped in Crossville in a while, though I drive by fairly often. Will have to look for info on the model railroad exhibit.

We, as locals, avoid Turkey Creek as much as possible because of the crowds. We hit Costco near one end and sometimes sneak around to the Publix on the far end. There is no "neat" shopping. It is your typical Walmart, Target, Best Buy, etc. There are quite a few restaurants, but none worth driving from Crossville for. Traffic is not fun at peak times.

Sheila


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I've locked in the March week.  To everyone - Thanks for the information!

Not sure what we'll be doing, but we want to get outdoors as much as possible.  So, I greatly appreciate those suggestions!


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 9, 2015)

please come back after the trip and let us know how the weather, golf course, etc.  worked out.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> please come back after the trip and let us know how the weather, golf course, etc.  worked out.



I will.  The golf is only going to work if my son-in-law joins us - which is looking doubtful.  Otherwise, we'll be checking out the area parks (within a 2 hour drive), and also planning on a couple of days in Nashville.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 28, 2015)

We had talked earlier about the weather here in Crossville.  As you may have seen on the news, last weekend we got slammed by what is described as the worst weather disaster in the history of the county.  After a week of almost daily frozen precipitation, Friday night brought hours of a frozen downpour followed by gusty winds. Emergency services said is was as though the entire 630 square miles of the county had been hit by an F2 tornado.  Virtually everybody in the county had no power, some of us for two or three days, some for five or six.  Trees are down everywhere and an army of crews are still in town cleaning up.  It should be pretty well done by mid-March, but be prepared to wonder why all the firewood is piled up.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 28, 2015)

hvsteve1 said:


> We had talked earlier about the weather here in Crossville.  As you may have seen on the news, last weekend we got slammed by what is described as the worst weather disaster in the history of the county.  After a week of almost daily frozen precipitation, Friday night brought hours of a frozen downpour followed by gusty winds. Emergency services said is was as though the entire 630 square miles of the county had been hit by an F2 tornado.  Virtually everybody in the county had no power, some of us for two or three days, some for five or six.  Trees are down everywhere and an army of crews are still in town cleaning up.  It should be pretty well done by mid-March, but be prepared to wonder why all the firewood is piled up.



Thanks for sharing the news and I hope you'll get some relief from the bad weather for a long while.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice on Fairfield Glade.  We just got back and we had a great time, one of the best vacations we've ever had.  

It turned out to be several mini vacations for us because we visited several different areas - St. Louis for the first weekend (for a basketball tournament), 4 days at Fairfield Glade, 2 days in Nashville, and yesterday in Arkansas visiting relatives.  

Fairfield Glade is a unique place.  The timeshare is intermingled with a large residential area and it takes a little while to get used to the layout.  We were there for four days.  The weather turned out to be perfect for us (the last day it rained but we used it to relax from the hiking and checked out the playhouse).  For activities, we were able to get out and do the following:

Bike riding at the resort
2-hour organized hike at the Fairfield Glade
Tennis at the courts by the Legends restaurant at the golf course
Fall Creek Falls state park 
Smokey Mts (Charles Bunion trail)
Cumberland state park 
Cumberland playhouse

I'd have to say the hiking was some of the best we've ever done.  Fall Creek Falls and the Smokey Mts were really great!  

Nashville was very nice too.  In fact, we've now decided to try and book a full week there, since we didn't even come close to really checking out that area.  We did get to see three fantastic music shows at the Bluebird Cafe.

Very memorable trip for us!  In fact, my wife said it was her favorite.


----------



## eschjw (Mar 23, 2015)

I am glad you enjoyed your trip. We had some beautiful days in Chattanooga this month and some cold and rainy ones. The Glade is my favorite nearby timeshare to visit. I am staying at Fall Creek Falls this weekend and going to the Bluegrass Underground PBS shows at Cumberland Caverns. Love this lineup for the weekend. 

Friday 3/27/2015: 
6:00-6:45 PM: Hot Rize
7:00-7:45 PM: Chatham County Line
8:00-8:45 PM: Bela Fleck & Abigail Washburn
9:00-9:45 PM: Robert Earl Keen

Saturday 3/28/2015: 
2:00-2:45 PM: Amos Lee
3:00-3:45 PM: Lee Ann Womack
4:00-4:45 PM: Jerry Douglas presents the Earls of Leicester
5:00-5:45 PM: Billy Joe Shaver
6:00-6:45 PM: The Quebe Sisters

Sunday 3/29/2015: 
2:00-2:45 PM:Greensky Bluegrass
3:00-3:45 PM: Railroad Earth
4:00-4:45 PM: Leftover Salmon


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 24, 2015)

eschjw said:


> I am glad you enjoyed your trip. We had some beautiful days in Chattanooga this month and some cold and rainy ones. The Glade is my favorite nearby timeshare to visit. I am staying at Fall Creek Falls this weekend and going to the Bluegrass Underground PBS shows at Cumberland Caverns. Love this lineup for the weekend.



Looks great!  We were looking for live music just like this during the time we were there and kind of came up empty.  Almost went to Fleetwood Mac in Nashville.  Then my wife mentions... "there is this music place featured on the TV show Nashville called the Bluebird Cafe...".  And then we ended up going to three different shows there.


----------



## eschjw (Mar 25, 2015)

*Nashville*

There are a ton of clubs in Nashville and the Bluebird is probably the best known. I like to walk down Broadway to the river and just pop in and out of the many bars with all the bands playing just for tips. The Opry is also a must do if it fits in your schedule. The lineup tonight was Brad Paisley, Old Crow Medicine Show, Elizabeth Cook, Asleep at the Wheel, The Quebe Sisters and Del McCoury w/ Hot Rize.


----------



## eschjw (Apr 8, 2015)

*March weather on the Cumberland plateau*

I spent the last weekend in March at Fall Creek Falls and it was spitting snow on Friday night. So you never know what the weather will be like in March. By the way, Fall Creek Falls was recently voted one of the top ten state parks by the readers of USA Today. 

Your visit to Fairfield Glade was on my mind when I found a May $199 bonus week there on DAE. Could not resist it, so I now have a week of golf there to look forward to. :whoopie:


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 9, 2015)

eschjw said:


> I spent the last weekend in March at Fall Creek Falls and it was spitting snow on Friday night. So you never know what the weather will be like in March. By the way, Fall Creek Falls was recently voted one of the top ten state parks by the readers of USA Today.
> 
> Your visit to Fairfield Glade was on my mind when I found a May $199 bonus week there on DAE. Could not resist it, so I now have a week of golf there to look forward to. :whoopie:



That's great!  I've noticed that Fairfield Glade is a very easy exchange on RCI too, so I'm sure we'll be going back within the next few years.  I'd like to check out the Big South Fork park that TUG member swilshire recommended above, and I'm sure we'd go back to revisit Fall Creek Falls.  I think what made the trip exceptional for us was including Nashville and the Smokey Mts.  Next time, I hope to golf more also.

I saw that poll and actually voted for Fall Creek Falls a few times.  Even before our trip to TN, I was getting reminders to vote on that poll nearly everyday on Facebook from our local state park (Ha Ha Tonka in Missouri).  The thing is - I'm pretty sure that Ha Ha Tonka finished ahead of Fall Creek Falls, but after hiking both, I much prefer Fall Creek Falls and voted for it.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 9, 2015)

Also, we enjoyed the hiking with the local hiking club at FF Glade.  The group was very friendly and reached out to the newcomers and made all feel welcome.


----------



## eschjw (Apr 10, 2015)

You are right. Ha Ha Tonka was fourth and Fall Creek Falls was sixth. 

I have been told that the Big South Fork is rugged and beautiful, but I have never been in the park. I did stay close by at a B&B in Rugby and went on several hikes near there. 

Fairfield Glade is only about 80 minutes from where I live near Chattanooga. If you return there, I highly recommend that you check out this area also. Chattanooga is #3 on this list of the 20 coolest outdoor towns.

http://matadornetwork.com/trips/americas-20-coolest-towns-outdoor-adventure/


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 10, 2015)

We came close to visiting Chattanooga last time, but ran out of time - I'd love to see some of the historical sites there.  Thanks!


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 12, 2015)

eschjw said:


> I spent the last weekend in March at Fall Creek Falls and it was spitting snow on Friday night. So you never know what the weather will be like in March. By the way, Fall Creek Falls was recently voted one of the top ten state parks by the readers of USA Today.
> 
> Your visit to Fairfield Glade was on my mind when I found a May $199 bonus week there on DAE. Could not resist it, so I now have a week of golf there to look forward to. :whoopie:



There is also a nice, small RCI Points cabin resort near Fall Creek Falls. The name isn't coming to me right now, but it shows up as available once in a while. Our family spent a weekend there a few years ago. The fireplace made it very cozy and we enjoyed our visit to Fall Creek Falls.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 12, 2015)

eschjw said:


> I have been told that the Big South Fork is rugged and beautiful, but I have never been in the park. I did stay close by at a B&B in Rugby and went on several hikes near there.



Big South Fork is beautiful and we go up some years to see the Fall colors, but there isn't much in the park as far as amenities. It is also a bit of a drive from anywhere to stay. It takes us more than an hour to get to the entrance. We drive home via the Rugby side, which is enjoyable. We always seem to miss it, but the local Mennonites have certain Saturdays when they welcome the public and sell Sorghum and baked goods.

Sheila


----------

